
How We Earned $10,120 in 30 Days by Sending Horse Poop to People - gk1
http://www.shitexpress.com/blog/how-we-earned-10120-usd-in-30-days-by-sending-horse-poop-to-people-amazing-kickstart-of-a-marketing-experiment
======
zygotic12
As an aside, I worked as a money broker during the 80's. When the market was
quiet it was quite common to 'trade' other items. I remember my boss receiving
delivery of 5,000 dildos, 15,000 cream eggs etc. The most expensive item I
personally traded was a bucket of rhino poo @ about £2500. A few beers and £50
secured delivery from a keeper at London Zoo. The tube ride was however a bit
awkward.

------
ommunist
You definitely uncovered genuine niche market. Does it scale? I.e. do you
offer franchising opportunities for horse farms?

~~~
yetihehe
Maybe extend the offer to other kinds of poop? There was a man which had some
experiences with this niche:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artist's_Shit](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artist's_Shit)

~~~
ommunist
That is expensive sh#t

------
vijayr
I don't understand - why would someone order this? shock value? curiosity?
annoying others (sending it to friends etc)?

------
chrisbennet
"Shit start-ups do."

------
bob917
Is your product organic, glutton free, kosher, and Eco/fair trade/fair wages
friendly?

My partner and I are interested in purchasing large quantities for a
successful niche German adult video venture we founded, but wouldn't want to
degrade our performers by using anything less than premium feces.

Thank you.

